# History of the AK-47 documentary



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Pretty interesting. It was worth taking 25 minutes out of my day to watch. By the way it was Mikhail Timofeyevich Kalashnikov birthday on the 10th.


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

I am reporting you for watching that commie drivel...

Love RT and yeah I watched it, pretty interesting. It'll be a while before I can swing my first mean, nasty _'assault rifle_'.


----------

